# Playlist feature



## mpm980 (Sep 28, 2007)

When I go to bed I always have the tv on for some background noise (I can't sleep if it's dead silent). One thing I'd love to see is a playlist type feature where I could set up a series of episodes to watch in an order and they continuously play.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

If all you need it for is "some background noise" to help you sleep, why a playlist feature? Why not just use Live TV?


----------



## mpm980 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cause for some strange reason I prefer to have on The Simpsons and/or Family Guy (lol)


----------



## RecordThis (Oct 9, 2007)

A playlist would be a perfect feature. I record all the daytime cartoons for my daughter and every 30 minutes or so I have to search for a new cartoon and start it up. With a playlist I can set all of them to play back to back!


----------



## claudem (Oct 10, 2007)

A playlist feature is absolutely needed in my case.

My father is quadriplegic and can't control a remote. He's been using video tapes and a VCR only because the recordings are done on the same tape one after the other. The staff that takes care of him are "trained" to program it.

I once installed a DVR thinking it would make his life easier (Scientific Atlanta DVR sold by Videotron, our chosen cable service in Canada). But forget it. On my next visit, the DVR box was back in its box... and the VCR re-installed.

The reason is simple: with the DVR, he can only watch one show at a time. Since he is alone in his room, he had to buzz the nurses to come in his room and start the next recorded show. That is really not good for him.

So I thought this was caused by a limited feature set of the DVR I had purchased. But it appears that the king of DVRs (Tivo) does not help on that front either.

Too bad. I would have made good use of the remote programming access that Tivo provides.

The only solution that I see now is to use a Windows box with Media center. 

--
Claude


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

This would be great! Please??


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I'll bump this for another reason - my kids. I don't want to leave them in front of the TV for hours on end, but it would be nice to queue up a few Curious Georges, or a few of their shows so I don't have to stop working or cooking them food to play a show for them.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

This would be great - but I'm not getting my hopes up, since I first asked for this in 2002.


----------

